# bolens iseki 1704



## habidad33

I am considering an 1986 bolens 1704 4x4 w/ 330 hours, front snow blower and 50" mower in excellent shape.. Asking price is $5000
I know little about these machines.
I would be using to mow, till and blow snow when necessary on 3-5 acres.
Any info would be appreciated.
steve


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

If you think 5 grand is too much, ask for a lower price.


----------



## chrpmaster

If that is a diesel engine you have a great little tractor there. With that low hours if the tractor runs and operates well in 2wd and 4wd that price is not bad. Especially if the attachments are in good condition you really can't go wrong. It sounds like it has the right options for your needs. Those little diesels sip the fuel and are tough. Parts are available from several mail order dealers. There are small loaders added to these quite often which really expands the utility.

Have you driven it around? Look for any fluid leaks all around and under it. If you don't feel comfortable evaluating it yourself - pay someone to go look it over for you. This time of year most tractor dealers are slow so the mechanics may be looking for side work. Paying someone like that $50 to inspect it for you is cheap peace of mind.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

yes indeed welcome steve!

If thats a diesel, It must be nice. I like bolens tractors, because most of them are built with cast iron trans and not aluminum cases. Old Machines FTW!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5917408#

i found this auctioned machine and it has some nice pictures. Some pictures should help us picture the machine.

NOTE: Not advertising, dont get me wrong here!!!


----------



## habidad33

thanks for the advice. I bought the tractor and it performs great. The front mounted snow blower came in handy the next day.


----------



## chrpmaster

Thats great news. Any action shots??


----------

